
Ask HN: Most secure IP video camera for expecting parents? - planxty
Hey HN!<p>My wife and I are expecting our first child and we are exploring options for baby monitors. However, the common video baby monitors seem to be a security nightmare, with stories of strangers watching live feeds of other folks&#x27; kids all over the internet.<p>We want to find a solution that is reasonably feature-rich, but more importantly, is highly secure. Any thoughts would be appreciated!
======
jiveturkey
The problem is, you cannot know. There's no such thing as a secure, feature-
rich device. If there are any that are self-updating, that's a very very good
start.

Why do you need an IP camera? The kind that requires a dedicated monitor, that
doesn't use IP, are "secure". Probably not uncrackable-secure, but only your
near neighbors would be able to watch.

We had infant optics. It's great, the range only works within the house,
multicamera, temp sensor, and more. If you put it on mute, you can watch
yourself having sexy time. Not that you will ever have sexy time again.

They also have unbelievably good customer service. For a commodity baby
monitor. Just superb.

------
detaro
Buy something from a somewhat reputable vendor that you can access over LAN,
and completely block it from the internet, both directions.

~~~
jiveturkey
Then what's the point of it being IP.

Also it can be quite hard to block. I mean you have to be an expert. What
happens when webRTC opens it up? Or uPNP? Yes you can block these things but
you need to be savvy enough to know how. And stay on top of all the techs. As
a new parent no one has time for that.

